# اجمل مواقع للسيارات ادخل وحمل



## طارق حسن محمد (12 أبريل 2010)

0 •●○⊕ مواقع السيارات ومواقع للمحركات 0 •●○⊕ 


جمعت كل ماستطيع جمعة من مواقع وشركات السيارات

وان شاء الله نفيد المنتدى الغالي بكل مالدينا من معلومات...

موقع السيارات العربي الأول 
www.assayyarat.com

موقع متخصص في السيارات المعدلة السعودية
www.jeddahboys.com

-----------------------

أولاً: شركات السيارات الأمريكية


1-جي ام سي
www.gmc.com 2-

شيفرولية
www.chevrolet.com

3-كاديلاك
www.cadillac.com

4-بونتياك
www.pontiac.com

5-بيوك
www.buick.com

6-كرايزلير
www.chryslercars.com

7-دودج
www.dodge.com

8-فورد
www.ford.com

9-جيب
www.jeep.com

10-شركة جنرال موتورز
www.gm.com

-----------------------------

ثانياً: الشركات الأوربية


1-مرسيدس بنز
www.mercedes-bens.com

2-بي ام دبليو
www.bmw.com

3-فول.. فاغن
www.vw.com

4-لاند روفر
www.landrover.com

5-بورش
www.porsche.com

6-ساب
www.saab.com

7-فولفو
www.volvocars.com

8-فيات
www.fiat.com

9-الفا روميو
www.alfaromeo.com

10-جاغوار
www.jaguar.com

----------------------------

ثالثاً: الكمبيوتر الياباني الشركات اليابانية


1-تويوتا
www.toyota.com

2-نيسان
www.nissancars.net

3-مازدا
www.mazda.com

4-هوندا
www.honda.com

5-سوبارو
www.subaru.com

6-سوزوكي
www.suzuki.com

7-ميتسوبيشي
www.mitsubishicars.com

8-ليكزس
www.lexus.com

9-انفينيتي
www.infiniti.com

-----------------

رابعاً: الشركات الكورية

هيونداي
www.hyundai.com

كيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا
www.kia.com

--------------------

خامساً: الشركات الأسترالية

هولــــــــــــــــــــدن
www.holden.com.au

-----------------------
الأن :
شركات الجنوط + شركات الكاوتش ( الكفرات )

1/ -5zigen
www.5zigen.co.jp

2/ace alloy wheel 
www.acealloywheel.com

3 /ALBA Performance Wheels 
www.albawheels.com

4/ALT Wheels 
www.altwheels.com

5/Azzur 
www.azzur.com

6/BBS
www.bbs-usa.com

7/Brabus
www.brabus-usa.com

8/CEC 
www.cecwheels.com

9/Colorado Custom 
www.coloradocustom.com

10/Concept Neeper 
www.neeper.com

11/DAZZ Motorsports 
www.dazzmotorsports.com

12/DNA Specialty 
www.dnaspecialty.com

13/Focal Wheels 
www.focalwheels.com

14/Giovanna Wheels 
www.giovannawheels.com

15/Hamann Mortorsports 
www.hamann-motorsports.de

16/KMC 
www.kmcwheels.com

17/Konig 
www.konigwheels.com

18/MHT Luxury Alloys 
www.mhtwheels.com

19/MOMO 
www.momo.it

20/Niche Road Wheels www.nicheroadwheels.com or 
www.niche2000.com

21/Quantum Tek Alloys 
www.qtalloys.com

22/Raptor Racing Concepts 
www.raptor.com

23/Ronal 
www.ronalusa.com

24/Smiths Wheels 
www.smithswheels.com

25/Sprewell Racing 
www.sprewellracing.com

SSR /26
www.nakayamaracing.com

SW Alloy Wheels 
www.tswnet.com27

Volk Racing /28
www.volkracing.co.jp

29/Wheel Power 
www.wheelpower.com

30/Falken 
www.falkentire.com

31/Good Year 
www.goodyear.com

32/Michelin 
www.michelin.com

Mickey Thompson 
www.mickeythompsontires.com

33/Nitto 
www.nittotire.com

34/Pirelli 
www.us.pirelli.com

35/Toyo Tires 
www.toyo.com

36/Yokohama 
www.yokohamatire.com

------------------------

مواقع الفرامل ((المكابح)))

1/Baer Claw Brakes
www.baer.com

2/Brembo 
www.brembo.com

----------------------------
مواقع التلغيم Performance 

1/NOS 
www.nosnitrous.com

2/Advanced Clutch Technology 
www.advancedclutch.com

3/Advanced Engine Management 
www.a-e-m.com

4/Autotech sport tuning 
www.autotech.com

5/A’PEX Integration 
www.apexi-usa.com

6/B & M Racing 
www.bmracing.com

7/Centerforce Performance Clutch 
www.centerforce.com

8/Clutch Masters
www.clutchmasters.com

9/Comptech Sport 
www.comptechusa.com

10/Crane Cams Fire Wire 
www.cranecams.com

11/Crower 
www.crower.com

12/Cunningham Rods 
www.cunninghamrods.com

13/DC Sports 
www.dcsports.com

14/Dinan 
www.dinanbmw.com

15/Electromotive
www.electromotive.com

16/Injen Technology
www.injen.com

17/Racing Dynamics
www.racdyn.com

18/Venom www.
venom-performance.com 

19/TRD (Toyota Racing Development) 
www.trdusa.com

20/GReddy 
www.greddy.com

21/HKS 
www.hksusa.com

22/Neuspeed 
www.neuspeed.com

23/Bonzai Sports 
www.bonzaisports.com

24/Castrol 
www.castrolusa.com

25/Weapon-R 
www.weapon-r.com

--------------------
مواقع البودي كت Body Kits Website

1/Bomex 
www.bomexaero.com

2/Kaminari 
www.kaminari.com

3/Wings West 
www.wingswest.com

4/Erebuni 
www.groundeffects.com

5/Lund Truck Accessories 
www.lundinternational.com

6/RK Sport 
www.rksport.com

---------------------------
إكسسوارات وكماليات السيارات

1/Tire FX 
www.tirefx.com

2/GTech Performance Meter 
www.gtechpro.com

3/Omori Gauges 
www.omorimeter.co.jp

4/Monaco Seat 
www.monacousa.com

5/Total Performance 
www.tperformance.com

6/NR Gauge Faces 
www.nrauto.com

7/Hella Lights 
www.hellausa.com

8/JAMEX 
www.jamex.com

9/Folia Tec 
www.foliatec.com

10/McGard Lug Nuts 
www.mcgard.com

11/Chikara 
www.tdperformance.com

12/Carbon Fiber Accessories 
www.cthefiber.com

13/CATZ Lights 
www.fet-usa.com

14/Auto Meter 
www.autometer.com

15/Autoloc 
www.autoloc.com
----------------------------
الساوند سيستيم Sound system 

1/Scosche 
www.iced-efx.com

2/Crutchfield 
www.crutchfield.com

3/MTX Audio 
www.mtxaudio.com

4/Precision Power 
www.precisionpower.net

5/Eclipse 
www.eclipse-web.com

6/Sony 
www.sony.com

7/Pioneer 
www.pioneerelectronics.com

8/Lightning Audio 
www.lightningaudio.com

9/JL Audio 
www.jlaudio.com

10/Alpine
www.alpine1.com
-------------------------------

((البطولات ))

1/Battle of the Imports 
www.battleoftheimports.com

2/Hot Import Nights 
www.hotimportnights.com

3/Import Showoff 
www.importshowoff.com

4/Nira 
www.nira.com

----------------------------

مدارس تعليم القيادة Driving School
1/Skip Barber Racing School www.skipbarber.com

----------------------------
وهذي بعض المواقع المهمة جداً

1/ موقع متخصص في تعديل وتلغيم سيارات الهوندا وخصوصاً الأكورد:
http://www.accordracing.com

2/موقع لطلب الأستكرات (((الملصقات))
http://www.quickstickers








منقول
.


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (17 أبريل 2010)

عاشت الايادي ...............


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (18 أبريل 2010)

عاشت ايدك اخي كذلك لمرورك


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (21 أبريل 2010)

بوركت


----------



## eng.Mo3TaZ (21 أبريل 2010)

شكـــــــــــــرا


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (23 أبريل 2010)

شكرآ لمروركم اخوتي الاعزاء


----------

